# Hi what ya think so far?



## Mac420

Hello. I'm Mac i been growing for a year. I run a 5x10 with two ts3000 and a custom setup light mover. Ac infinity T8 with a 8"1000mm viper filter. Planning on supplementing with 3x 120w uv and ir aswell. In liner format. I run autos in 3gal pots in that one in my own mix of living soil/coco. First time running with mover but excited to see the increase and I manually did the moving last time every few days.


----------



## Mac420

Some pics but will put more up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Nice


----------



## Mac420

Thank you very much. I have only done three grows. I probably break alot of the rules but I like trying new ways. I have my own idea for training which doesn't stress the plant but yea this stuff works and I can't wait to show my numbers moving forward. What do u run yourself mate?


----------



## bigsur51

Hello Mac and welcome aboard.

Good luck with your grow mate.

I only grow outdoors now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Mac Jump in on the



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/mays-bud-of-the-month-be-there-or-be-square-ya-hosers.79309/


----------



## pute

Welcome Mac.  Roster runs on Tulsa time.

Enjoy our own little piece of Heaven.


----------



## WeedHopper

Welcome to the Passion brother.


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> Hello Mac and welcome aboard.
> 
> Good luck with your grow mate.
> 
> I only grow outdoors now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273033


That's nice


----------



## JoseyWales

Mac420 said:


> Hello. I'm Mac i been growing for a year. I run a 5x10 with two ts3000 and a custom setup light mover. Ac infinity T8 with a 8"1000mm viper filter. Planning on supplementing with 3x 120w uv and ir aswell. In liner format. I run autos in 3gal pots in that one in my own mix of living soil/coco. First time running with mover but excited to see the increase and I manually did the moving last time every few days.


Like the light


----------



## guerilla1950

beautiful girls  bigsur51   high mac420


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> Hello Mac and welcome aboard.
> 
> Good luck with your grow mate.
> 
> I only grow outdoors now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273033


Donkey D's for sure


----------



## Mac420

Thanks guys and hello. I'm trying to be original in my grow and simple and easy as I can  this is first run with mover and two ts3000 I had no mover and 1 ts3000 and two 315w cdm one with 4k one with 3k to see what happened this was hight of lock down so I thought y no n put 38 in been stoned ever since hahahhaha had 20 strains was my 2nd grow in my life I was busy and had an honest 84ish% success one each what wasn't so good I still made hash and would say 5% of that was genetic as I wanted to learn what company's I liked for experience. Not this time goin to fine tune I will get some of my buds up soon guys. Tbh my granda jus passed but I will get pics up over next little while.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Mac420 said:


> Thanks guys and hello. I'm trying to be original in my grow and simple and easy as I can  this is first run with mover and two ts3000 I had no mover and 1 ts3000 and two 315w cdm one with 4k one with 3k to see what happened this was hight of lock down so I thought y no n put 38 in been stoned ever since hahahhaha had 20 strains was my 2nd grow in my life I was busy and had an honest 84ish% success one each what wasn't so good I still made hash and would say 5% of that was genetic as I wanted to learn what company's I liked for experience. Not this time goin to fine tune I will get some of my buds up soon guys. Tbh my granda jus passed but I will get pics up over next little while.


Mac dont worry about any buds, heal your family and you first.
My condolences .


----------



## Mac420

My last dos si do was mega crystals have three more started. I figure one green side one purple and coloured side two 5x10 and then middle 1.2x3m for the spill over maybe some sp3000 or something who knows. All autos not for numbers but just really for space I hate being cramped is that big I don't know what everyone else is running like I just smoke alot n well started during lock down n didn't know how long I was goin be there for or the power would be on so I focused on the essentials ya get me guys. The world safer when I have my meds. Be like pinky and the brain no danger


----------



## Mac420

Has anyone any experience with ph stabilisation via a drop in looks like a air stone thing just wonder if anyone ever used one.  And thank u Rosterman but I live for this mate and my granda would.want me be happy I have my time.to greave brother but I care about everyone of my plants till I smoke em I take my girls seriously even with my limited knowledge. Thank u tho. I want maybe give others ideas with my grow so they can enjoy if it helps everyone should go for the best I try to not scrimp on anything if I think it will help but I'm.only learning so any thoughts good or bad fire away please


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Mac420 said:


> Has anyone any experience with ph stabilisation via a drop in looks like a air stone thing just wonder if anyone ever used one.  And thank u Rosterman but I live for this mate and my granda would.want me be happy I have my time.to greave brother but I care about everyone of my plants till I smoke em I take my girls seriously even with my limited knowledge. Thank u tho. I want maybe give others ideas with my grow so they can enjoy if it helps everyone should go for the best I try to not scrimp on anything if I think it will help but I'm.only learning so any thoughts good or bad fire away please


I was talking about entering the Bud of the Month contest,  I would never tell anyone to stop growing the herb...................................
The buds look god so enter away.


----------



## Mac420

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was talking about entering the Bud of the Month contest,  I would never tell anyone to stop growing the herb...................................
> The buds look god so enter away.


 

Yeh ok I will have a look today and get some more pictures. I'm goin spend the day in garden just engineering a little will update at some point today tho. And I'm glad u like its a very unique smell/flavor and the buds are good formed hard but big. I run just a living soil mix really and a mixture or different soils in different layers. Temps been about 75-78 full grow humidity if honest probably higher than liked 40-80% at times (dehumidifier is old) but now have new.one on way hose through wall and out haha I don't mess about. Just need drill a 8" hole now hahaha  but I just normally vent back into a second work tent and the  it doubles as a dark temp which is temp controlled y pay for heat if its a by product I do everything in stages so can use all energy put in as best I can. So I'm right to the watt still long way to go but trying something of my own. So people liking my babys is me happy what can I say I have the passion


----------



## Mac420

Hi guys got alot in garden yesterday but my camera is hopeless lol but thought this was one had to share. Watermelon zkittles auto barney's farm side branch and have to say dense and lovely dabby smell can't wait. And i only amended once from top and a little tea. I have run a few different grows all in one to see different results. Will be investing in a camera after seeing all the beautiful pics of bud of month I need up my picture game. Some amazing work.


----------



## Mac420

Question....has anyone had a two headed seed like two plants one root as I have a lemon pie auto just now like that will get pictures. I've had self top plant before. I believe it was a 1ltr plastic pot bloody skunk and made a little round leaf and the two side branch grew domaint. I've had ones be stunted for like a.week not a true leaf and end up one biggest yet it was gorillagasim by ehhhh private something auto anyway let me know


----------



## leafminer

bigsur51 said:


> Hello Mac and welcome aboard.
> 
> Good luck with your grow mate.
> 
> I only grow outdoors now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273033


Nice looking sativas!


----------



## bigsur51

leafminer said:


> Nice looking sativas!



why thank you , thank you very much

some of Joeyweeds c99


----------



## sharonp

Mac420 said:


> Thanks guys and hello. I'm trying to be original in my grow and simple and easy as I can  this is first run with mover and two ts3000 I had no mover and 1 ts3000 and two 315w cdm one with 4k one with 3k to see what happened this was hight of lock down so I thought y no n put 38 in been stoned ever since hahahhaha had 20 strains was my 2nd grow in my life I was busy and had an honest 84ish% success one each what wasn't so good I still made hash and would say 5% of that was genetic as I wanted to learn what company's I liked for experience. Not this time goin to fine tune I will get some of my buds up soon guys. Tbh my granda jus passed but I will get pics up over next little while.



Sorry for your loss Mac. You have some great looking buds there.


----------



## Mac420

Hi thank you for all best wishes. But as of tomorrow iy back to work in the garden. Got.a few ok pictures there only on phone at min but hopefully will hopefully 
Upgrade soon. As some of the pictures on the forum are amazing and I really would love to share my flowers with others and be an active member to pass and share knowledge. First tip for myself with led. Making sure you have readily available calcium and magnesium to your babys whatever your method maybe. Some are fine but some just drink with a straw from the bottle baby.... glueberry og seems to be one of them. And I'm sure it was noticed in one of my first pictures that there was an issue I honestly thought it was ph problems and as runnin organic and only done a few grows(experiments lol) but have had good results. But no I'm now pretty sure cal mag is the issue or lack of it so I'm upping my game. I run eco thrive and eco charge and there tea. With all plants also bat guano black strap simple stuff really. Have babys on week 2 and have two just started flower and then two glueberry og auto on go there like there cal.mag. well.mine do  anyone any experience with this strain??


----------



## Mac420

Alryt guys just a little update for start week 3 veg and then I have two just started flower and two that are week 3ish flower. One with little problem but hopefully should be sorted now. I have 13 strains now pretty much from 4 company's. I like to smoke and I like to smoke the newest strains. Nothing better than a 1g from 30 strain joint. Old skool scobby dooby  i mean dabs and all is nice but can't beat a big  J sit back relax. Foot long get ur foot long eeerrr hahahaha i like the 20 stage rocket fro. Raw yeh pre roll i hand roll aswell like but for easiness roll few packs and go for big long walk and enjoy some music....sleep like a baby hahaha


----------



## Mac420

Auto Strains this grow are
Lemon pie 
Kosher cake
Wed glue
Dos si do last one I done knocked me clean out put it that way and was sticky as foooookkkk.
Kalashnikova  (while widow x ak47) some pheno are like a strong diesel cheese amazing last run..
Frosted gelato 
Cream mandarin 
Crystal candy 
Bruce banner
Watermelon zkittles last run was really nice very dab after flavour tasty.
Sticky fingers (gsc x gg4) last run the buds where massive but not very dense  reckon was just something I did but plant structure and size was.nice if its the same this run will know and update.
Glueberry og  I haven't smoked yet but wow what a plant and very consistent I have two big ones just now and one thats just started flower and well I can't wait to try and also see what yeild off the one good healthy no problems one and then then other has had a little issue but hopefully Will bounce back and won't have that problem again. Home.made water system on way just waiting on parts 32cm saucer with line put though to take tension then dripper 180°away from stock and controlled from WiFi connect on my phone pump lol and then just two taps to 4 lines nothing major lads but makes live easy I will be doin a topic about total WiFi connection anywhere on my phone but give me time guys. All.info ph of tank temps hou name it. All on its way. But yeh first things first. Has anyone any experience with these strains.? What strains are you all running recommend??


----------



## Mac420

Mac420 said:


> Auto Strains this grow are
> Lemon pie
> Kosher cake
> Wed glue
> Dos si do last one I done knocked me clean out put it that way and was sticky as foooookkkk.
> Kalashnikova  (while widow x ak47) some pheno are like a strong diesel cheese amazing last run..
> Frosted gelato
> Cream mandarin
> Crystal candy
> Bruce banner
> Watermelon zkittles last run was really nice very dab after flavour tasty.
> Sticky fingers (gsc x gg4) last run the buds where massive but not very dense  reckon was just something I did but plant structure and size was.nice if its the same this run will know and update.
> Glueberry og  I haven't smoked yet but wow what a plant and very consistent I have two big ones just now and one thats just started flower and well I can't wait to try and also see what yeild off the one good healthy no problems one and then then other has had a little issue but hopefully Will bounce back and won't have that problem again. Home.made water system on way just waiting on parts 32cm saucer with line put though to take tension then dripper 180°away from stock and controlled from WiFi connect on my phone pump lol and then just two taps to 4 lines nothing major lads but makes live easy I will be doin a topic about total WiFi connection anywhere on my phone but give me time guys. All.info ph of tank temps hou name it. All on its way. But yeh first things first. Has anyone any experience with these strains.? What strains are you all running recommend??




FORGOT SKYWALKER OG AND I THINK MORE RUNTZ ASWELL. I HAVE a whole purple side to go in aswell different temps slightly all in same grow space movers etc just not using it as have enough jus now but will try update twice a week. I hope the pictures are OK phone is just a cheap thing but does ok


----------



## yooper420

I have a double sprout growing right now, it's a month and a couple days old. Usually one will dominate the other side. It is about a foot tall. Had it happen once before and one side dominated the other and the smaller side died, then the bigger side died also. All of their sisters grew to maturity.


----------



## Mac420

Mate that is amazing thank you so much for wb. I have never seen it before myself but at the minute I have both looking healthy enough hopefully I can put alot of info from it on here. Thats another pic so far start of week 3. The smaller one it stunted but hopefully I can have one one side and the other bushed out and well just see what we get if anything. What strain was it with you. Mine is lemon pie auto new range not sure if we're aloud to talk names or what not but yeh??


----------



## Mac420

Anyone any experience with skywalk ghost kush photo was goin start a mother as she ment be strong so was.going do like a 2x4 sprog not sure.light as have few 315wcdm  laying around gatherin dust and new bulbs 4200k x2 so.maybe a mover and one cdm  in one see what the crack is maybe a few led add ons aswell see what can get  all living soil fungus and that. I have no idea ill just see what ends up in the bucket.lol


----------



## Mac420

Hello everyone. Well what a day in the garden. I got a mixture of lst/supercrop leaning more towards a heavy lst. Some are just little dos si do but I'm happy for her to grow small and bulky. The skywalker og phenon i have seems to be lanky. Hope i get another week or two of veg and get some big babys


----------



## sharonp

I have six strains growing. Three are photoperiods and three are Autos. I separated them because of the light difference.


----------



## Mac420

Update again


----------



## Mac420

Got few photos i can't believe the size in 6 days from last I worked on em. I done a  naughty thing and bought a new 480w lm301H grow light  good specs no name give it a go maybe a surprise and for the price well worth a semi educated punt or well ya can all laugh if I mess it up hahaha goin to do a full purple tent. Can not wait I hope i.get same colour as last time pure purple everything was amazing lsd-25. I was running cdm i hope I can get the uv up if that had anything to.do.with it. Any comments???ideas if can or will be able get same colour???


----------



## sharonp

You have a nice set up and your plants look great. My autoflowers are not as dark green as I would like them. It might be the light. Someone gave it to me it is a cheap purple one from Amazon. My other light is a Spider Farmer and the plants love that.


----------



## Mac420

sharonp said:


> I have six strains growing. Three are photoperiods and three are Autos. I separated them because of the light difference.


 What light pattern u running? And what strains? I have no experience with purple lights but I am looking at supporting uv and far red Nd ir only led panels added in around my area to see. What differences would u say u see with the different spectrums??


----------



## Mac420

Hows everyone's weekend goin. Got few new goodies will get pic of soon. Can't wait to.get started on full colour tent and maybe up temps lower light and add co2 to 5x10 not in that order lol co2 and temps and then in flower drop light same time do training. I'm not really using movers so much for light movement but to strengthen (thickin) the branch's and stocks for.bigger bud. Really its like running a gym for ur buds so.they growbig and strong hahaha. But for real before I used to crack all my stocks but now I get plants to.do it for me the better light cover is a by product of what my intention was bit backward maybe but yeh


----------



## Mac420

sharonp said:


> I have six strains growing. Three are photoperiods and three are Autos. I separated them because of the light difference.


 What light pattern u running? And what strains? I have no experience with purple lights but I am looking at supporting uv and far red Nd ir only led panels added in around my area to see. What differences would u say u see with the different spectrums??


----------



## Mac420

I have ordered some new organic stuff , wetting agent microrhzaie (think it spelt) plus just a mix of different npk organic build a soil type stuff also a new 480w lm301H led grow light as I'm on the 301b at the min and no complaints so will look forward to see if any difference. I'm going all colour in this tent 4 strains. Should be fun.


----------



## Mac420

My glueberry og auto not really sure how old as I had dates in old phone (broken) 
But I'd say week 4 flower now. But will just look at buds closer to the time but should yeild nice as biggest girl in tent and using most of light.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking nice my friend.


----------



## sharonp

Mac420 said:


> What light pattern u running? And what strains? I have no experience with purple lights but I am looking at supporting uv and far red Nd ir only led panels added in around my area to see. What differences would u say u see with the different spectrums??


The photo periods I have are a Gorilla Glue #4, a Girl Scout Cookies, and a Zkittlez. The Zkittlez was a free seed. Those are under my spider farmer 1000. They just started budding and are doing great.

The autoflowers are under this Giixer LED light somebody gave me. The light is bright and has red and white, plus purple. Those are Gorilla Cookies, Gorilla Glue, and Gelato. I also have a 120 watt full spectrum light bulb. The Gorilla Glue auto and Gelato were free seeds. I have grown the Girl Scout Cookies before, but the other strains are new to me.  I should have saved some of the seeds and waited for the Spider Farmer to be available. They are having a sale but I am sick right now and worry about spending the money. July 1st it will be legal to grow in Virginia and that is going to give me other options. I edited this because I am going to try a different light somebody had recommended awhile ago on here the Maxsisun. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Bubba

sharonp said:


> The photo periods I have are a Gorilla Glue #4, a Girl Scout Cookies, and a Zkittlez. The Zkittlez was a free seed. Those are under my spider farmer 1000. They just started budding and are doing great.
> 
> The autoflowers are under this Giixer LED light somebody gave me. The light is bright and has red and white, plus purple. Those are Gorilla Cookies, Gorilla Glue, and Gelato. I also have a 120 watt full spectrum light bulb. The Gorilla Glue auto and Gelato were free seeds. I have grown the Girl Scout Cookies before, but the other strains are new to me.  I should have saved some of the seeds and waited for the Spider Farmer to be available. They are having a sale but I am sick right now and worry about spending the money. July 1st it will be legal to grow in Virginia and that is going to give me other options. I edited this because I am going to try a different light somebody had recommended awhile ago on here the Maxsisun. Sorry to bother you.


The spider farmer is a good light, just 1000 models usually only pull around 100 watts.  I think the S-F 1000 pulls a bit more.  Me?  I would add to the sider farmer 1000 by getting more of them.  Three in a 2 x 4 would work a treat.  I tried this once (have plenty of others in LED and HPS that would have worked, but I wanted to try three Phlizon 1000 (about a 100 watt panel as well, using Samsung 301 and the nice red ones too) so I gave them a try, just to see. (were on sale a amazon, reg. 119 for 79) in a 4 x 2 tent, where a could use the 3, instead of having to buy 3 more for the 4 x 4.

Worked well in fact! Arrays of lights work an advantage.  Obviously you are putting more watts on the grow. Also, the array gives other advantages that a through par test will reveal.  Advantages in the distribution and penetration areas.  Plus, if one dies, your not out until replacement comes.  I also like 4 x4, so I try to buy lights that will work in both.

I really wanted to do the experiment in 4 x 4, but I figured it would take 6 of the Phlizon for what I wanted.  6 was more than I wanted to invest in this experiment...after all I already own lights that would do the job well, and had rather add another M-H SP-3000, but I had to know what these small panels would do in array. Putting 3 in a 4 x 2 was basically the same thing.

Having all those will help later, extra lights for veg, mothers, etc.  I keep looking at the HLG R spec 600.  Regularly 899, on sale (discontinued/replaced?) for 699. Like it, but could ONLY use in 4 x 4 but what a light in 4 x 4.  I went with idea of 2 Mar Hydro SP 3000.  Killer in 4 x 4, use one in 2 x 4, so follows my "plan" for whatever that is worth,

Bubba


----------



## sharonp

Bubba said:


> The spider farmer is a good light, just 1000 models usually only pull around 100 watts.  I think the S-F 1000 pulls a bit more.  Me?  I would add to the sider farmer 1000 by getting more of them.  Three in a 2 x 4 would work a treat.  I tried this once (have plenty of others in LED and HPS that would have worked, but I wanted to try three Phlizon 1000 (about a 100 watt panel as well, using Samsung 301 and the nice red ones too) so I gave them a try, just to see. (were on sale a amazon, reg. 119 for 79) in a 4 x 2 tent, where a could use the 3, instead of having to buy 3 more for the 4 x 4.
> 
> Worked well in fact! Arrays of lights work an advantage.  Obviously you are putting more watts on the grow. Also, the array gives other advantages that a through par test will reveal.  Advantages in the distribution and penetration areas.  Plus, if one dies, your not out until replacement comes.  I also like 4 x4, so I try to buy lights that will work in both.
> 
> I really wanted to do the experiment in 4 x 4, but I figured it would take 6 of the Phlizon for what I wanted.  6 was more than I wanted to invest in this experiment...after all I already own lights that would do the job well, and had rather add another M-H SP-3000, but I had to know what these small panels would do in array. Putting 3 in a 4 x 2 was basically the same thing.
> 
> Having all those will help later, extra lights for veg, mothers, etc.  I keep looking at the HLG R spec 600.  Regularly 899, on sale (discontinued/replaced?) for 699. Like it, but could ONLY use in 4 x 4 but what a light in 4 x 4.  I went with idea of 2 Mar Hydro SP 3000.  Killer in 4 x 4, use one in 2 x 4, so follows my "plan" for whatever that is worth,
> 
> Bubba


It is going to be hard matching the Spider Farmer for what it cost. Sure, there are way more expensive lights, but I wasn't trying to grow this many plants. I don't have a tent either. I wonder if that puts me at a disadvantage because I am missing the reflective sides. The Gorilla Cookies I am growing is a sativa dominant plant and it is getting taller than the others. I really just want some good buds. 

The Phlizons look interesting. You can fold some of them which might be a great advantage.


----------



## WeedHopper

I always hang some lights on the sides if I'm growing in an open room.


----------



## sharonp

I have a couple of those clamp on lights with bulbs. Those are good for seedlings too.


----------



## Mac420

sharonp said:


> The photo periods I have are a Gorilla Glue #4, a Girl Scout Cookies, and a Zkittlez. The Zkittlez was a free seed. Those are under my spider farmer 1000. They just started budding and are doing great.
> 
> The autoflowers are under this Giixer LED light somebody gave me. The light is bright and has red and white, plus purple. Those are Gorilla Cookies, Gorilla Glue, and Gelato. I also have a 120 watt full spectrum light bulb. The Gorilla Glue auto and Gelato were free seeds. I have grown the Girl Scout Cookies before, but the other strains are new to me.  I should have saved some of the seeds and waited for the Spider Farmer to be available. They are having a sale but I am sick right now and worry about spending the money. July 1st it will be legal to grow in Virginia and that is going to give me other options. I edited this because I am going to try a different light somebody had recommended awhile ago on here the Maxsisun. Sorry to bother you.




Nice strains list. The gorilla cookies is a monster like I had a 5gal last grow auger all over the fan leaves lol and gelato I have been meaning to do so I will look forward to seeing ur babys. I haven't used the spider farm but have read heard its a good light like. I think hight of light is important with the led. As effects uptake and if to.close not can....but it WILL stunt ur growth I have done a side by side full grow before wish still had old phone. I've seen alot on utube runnin a ts1000 similar spec light to urs in a 4x4 and tbh the guy dine amazingly so u have the tech just enjoy having  fun haha sorry I missed this comment  yesterday btw I wasn't being rude.


----------



## sharonp

Mac420 said:


> Nice strains list. The gorilla cookies is a monster like I had a 5gal last grow auger all over the fan leaves lol and gelato I have been meaning to do so I will look forward to seeing ur babys. I haven't used the spider farm but have read heard its a good light like. I think hight of light is important with the led. As effects uptake and if to.close not can....but it WILL stunt ur growth I have done a side by side full grow before wish still had old phone. I've seen alot on utube runnin a ts1000 similar spec light to urs in a 4x4 and tbh the guy dine amazingly so u have the tech just enjoy having  fun haha sorry I missed this comment  yesterday btw I wasn't being rude.



The gorilla cookies is getting tall. That makes it hard to grow anything else under the same light. It is suppose to be high in THC. I didn't buy enough seeds though. Maybe next time I will grow the photoperiod strain.


----------



## yooper420

I am using 4 / 200 watt Timber LED's in 3500 and for the first time 6 / 100 watt Timber Daisies in 1750 far red to help in flowering. At least in my way of thinking they will help. Just switched 'em to 12/12 today. All in my 5X9 Gorilla tent. Have Apollo 13, Bruce Banner, Dr. Grinspoon, Gas Monkey, Vietnam Black and 1 freebie auto Gorilla Glue.


----------



## Mac420

Aye aye guys got photo today



 cant get over the size so far


----------



## gangagirl

WeedHopper said:


> Looking nice my friend.


LETS LET IT BE KNOWN ..ILGM ,I LOVE GROWING MARIJUANA seed company sells BOGUS SEEDS TRING TO PASS ON HERMI GENETICS AS AUTOFLOWERS ...60K CROP WASTED DUE TO FLAKEY SEED COMPANY. MY ADVICE DO NOT BUY THIER SEEDS ..THEY ARE NOT WHAT U THINK THE SEEDS ARE MIXED STRAINS AND TERRIBLE GENETICS..PASS IT ON ...gangagirl has 34 yrs expierence


----------



## WeedHopper

Never heard of them.


----------



## Mac420

Skywalker og you and my new 6x5 with new 480w led lm301h 3000k and 5000k







Bubba said:


> The spider farmer is a good light, just 1000 models usually only pull around 100 watts.  I think the S-F 1000 pulls a bit more.  Me?  I would add to the sider farmer 1000 by getting more of them.  Three in a 2 x 4 would work a treat.  I tried this once (have plenty of others in LED and HPS that would have worked, but I wanted to try three Phlizon 1000 (about a 100 watt panel as well, using Samsung 301 and the nice red ones too) so I gave them a try, just to see. (were on sale a amazon, reg. 119 for 79) in a 4 x 2 tent, where a could use the 3, instead of having to buy 3 more for the 4 x 4.
> 
> Worked well in fact! Arrays of lights work an advantage.  Obviously you are putting more watts on the grow. Also, the array gives other advantages that a through par test will reveal.  Advantages in the distribution and penetration areas.  Plus, if one dies, your not out until replacement comes.  I also like 4 x4, so I try to buy lights that will work in both.
> 
> I really wanted to do the experiment in 4 x 4, but I figured it would take 6 of the Phlizon for what I wanted.  6 was more than I wanted to invest in this experiment...after all I already own lights that would do the job well, and had rather add another M-H SP-3000, but I had to know what these small panels would do in array. Putting 3 in a 4 x 2 was basically the same thing.
> 
> Having all those will help later, extra lights for veg, mothers, etc.  I keep looking at the HLG R spec 600.  Regularly 899, on sale (discontinued/replaced?) for 699. Like it, but could ONLY use in 4 x 4 but what a light in 4 x 4.  I went with idea of 2 Mar Hydro SP 3000.  Killer in 4 x 4, use one in 2 x 4, so follows my "plan" for whatever that is worth,
> 
> Bubba




Mate ur 100% in what ur saying about having light overlap. I run 2 mar ts3000 on a mover in a 5x10 and I'm about 80% at 29" above canopy  and having amazing results. I also run a ts1000 in a 4x4 (will upgrade next week to a 240w on a mover FOR MY BRANCHS ILL NEVER GROW WITHOUT ONE AGAIN) NO joke the branches get mega thick i think having the two.mars a 1m apart in a 3m long tent and then the lights move 1m sit for 120 seconds then move back there are no dark spots then that opens to.the ts1000 and then opens into my 5x5 with a 480w light but will be spliting it in half and adding I a 120w 3500k 301h with 60w uv and ir added then bolting that in middle which will.give me 660w then somethin similar in 4x4 all lights over lapping on movers


----------



## Mac420

Ebay light mover +2m 8mm thread bar and my lights in 5x5 and 4x4 both move using same mover. Idea y not the mover only adds yeild and bulk for 10ws guys. There not a supplement or training or light that can add yield like a mover for.that watts grow smart guys


----------



## Mac420

Mac420 said:


> Ebay light mover +2m 8mm thread bar and my lights in 5x5 and 4x4 both move using same mover. Idea y not the mover only adds yeild and bulk for 10ws guys. There not a supplement or training or light that can add yield like a mover for.that watts grow smart guys


 

And I in no way think.i have a clue at what I'm.doin I'm just an engineer at heart ❤ lol


----------



## Mac420

WeedHopper said:


> Never heard of them.


Don't know.if u watch bill ward on YouTube but he uses them alot. He has good.grows like. I've never used them myself tho


----------



## Bubba

Mac420 said:


> Skywalker og you and my new 6x5 with new 480w led lm301h 3000k and 5000kView attachment 273889
> View attachment 273891
> 
> 
> 
> Mate ur 100% in what ur saying about having light overlap. I run 2 mar ts3000 on a mover in a 5x10 and I'm about 80% at 29" above canopy  and having amazing results. I also run a ts1000 in a 4x4 (will upgrade next week to a 240w on a mover FOR MY BRANCHS ILL NEVER GROW WITHOUT ONE AGAIN) NO joke the branches get mega thick i think having the two.mars a 1m apart in a 3m long tent and then the lights move 1m sit for 120 seconds then move back there are no dark spots then that opens to.the ts1000 and then opens into my 5x5 with a 480w light but will be spliting it in half and adding I a 120w 3500k 301h with 60w uv and ir added then bolting that in middle which will.give me 660w then somethin similar in 4x4 all lights over lapping on movers


There is a good example of the benefits of an array over on cocoforcannabis site.  They do a very in depth (well, compared to some) par test of the lights they review.  Have a look at their review of the Mars Hydro SP3000.  They show its par measurements at various heights in a 2 x 4 tent.  Then, they do the same in a 4 x 4 and add another of the SP 3000.  The par test comparison is of utility in demonstrating the superiority of the two lights in the 4 x 4 compared to one in the 2 x 4.  At first blush I would think, ok even steven, twice the room, twice the light, same thing larger floor plan.  But no, there were improvements all the way around.  The measurements at different heights of all these setups shows the improvements in both distribution and penetration.

Arrays are nice that you can swap them around into smaller spaces, i.e. mothers, clones, veg, etc. If using them all and one conks out, you still have enough to get by until replacement. Plus, as already said above, use them to help on the sides, especially if no tent.  Tents do improve your light situation, just get enough tent.  Make sure it is tall enough.  Some tents, Gorilla offers this I know "expander" kits you can add to the height, a darn good idea.

Bubba


----------



## Mac420

Really interesting i will have to have a look. I may end up putting and other ts3000 in my 5x10 haha see how that does on the over of course  although I will run this grow as is to see what the two are like on mover compared to two static in a 4x4 be interesting to see. Altho I'm running different genetics this run before when I had static ts3000 and two 315w cdm I had 26x 3 gal 3x 5gal and a 10gal autos in that tent lol now only can fit 21 and they have only started flower well some about five are still in veg.


----------



## Mac420

Most surprisingly the seedstockers sticky fingers i run again for a (laugh) have all turned out to be monsters. The last time I ran it the plant was short and looked like one massive big bud about size of a 2ltr coke bottle but was airy as hell and when ya no one isn't goin to dense up.there no point ya just run risk of let it run to long  so really wasn't hopeful but these ones are something else. I run all organic. But I mix peat moss compost 60ltr bags eco thrive (uk company) coco mix 50ltr in with house and garden bat mix 50ltr and mix in 70/30 life cycle and charge with cheap bine mix blood mix. I use vit c in my water tank just one I use myself crushed up. Black strap and eco thrive tea. A little fish mix in veg when make up my tea feed once a week and water the rest don't ph altho the 240ltr water tank keeps creepin up to 7.8-8 (no idea any ideas how I can't stabilis it better been?????HELP ?? .been Knockin it down to 6.5ish then water like that as a back up if dry a little to much find it helps in flower if ya get a greedy one. Then when do training week three I feed batmix top up life cycle and charge ect been working so far.. I did buy some stuff from UK called Dr forest I got a mixture of stuff to try so will up date when arrives. Should be fun. Goin to run with my full colour flower tent and do a review n that all.off my own bat not paid. Will pick a new one next time. I just want learn as much as I can. I love it. Have already grow probably about 40-50 auto strains mixed from about 10 companys and for nutes tbh bar batmix which I have always loved I tried a hesi starter pack then jumped eco thrive and few other bits and bobs but really not a clue less is more and I've never had a bother really temps been high and low and humidity up.Nd down until got my tech up and really just try make easy as I can. Budget has wow I don't even like think what I spent so far but tbh its what I like.spend my time and money on. I love gardening and grow own. Feel like I earn it. Sorry I just smoked one and went on a mad chat hahhaha sorry guys peace


----------



## Mac420

Hi everyone I hope you are all having a great weekend. Just thought I'd put pictures up of my garden I done first training ( 95% of them are super cropped and lst) at week 3 then adjusted week . Snapped top of one lol but she grand think she liked a bit of rough didn't slow her down any (glueberry og 5gal) and also week 4 done some removed under growth branch's leaves bud sites i didn't like not a heavy one as the training and light movers are great. Normally I would need to remover all big leaves as they block light but if I tuck them and the mover...it just makes a difference light moves hits bud sites under leaf and by time leave moves to.meet the light its moving again long in short. I still have 3 still veg so should get big. All.look healthy happy one day temps got high and one or two leaves crispy heat stress but all sorted now. Going get tent and filter stand me thinks be better.  The skywalker og looks amazing back right and lemon pie auto is a big girl goin give then a little 2-8-4 and a dandelion and michroriza tea here got some frass and black strap they been drinking up haha 2ltrs water a day and they are drying evenly with the soil coco peat moss mix I did so hopefully. I don't know what I'm at but they look OK


----------



## sharonp

Mac420 said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all having a great weekend. Just thought I'd put pictures up of my garden I done first training ( 95% of them are super cropped and lst) at week 3 then adjusted week . Snapped top of one lol but she grand think she liked a bit of rough didn't slow her down any (glueberry og 5gal) and also week 4 done some removed under growth branch's leaves bud sites i didn't like not a heavy one as the training and light movers are great. Normally I would need to remover all big leaves as they block light but if I tuck them and the mover...it just makes a difference light moves hits bud sites under leaf and by time leave moves to.meet the light its moving again long in short. I still have 3 still veg so should get big. All.look healthy happy one day temps got high and one or two leaves crispy heat stress but all sorted now. Going get tent and filter stand me thinks be better.  The skywalker og looks amazing back right and lemon pie auto is a big girl goin give then a little 2-8-4 and a dandelion and michroriza tea here got some frass and black strap they been drinking up haha 2ltrs water a day and they are drying evenly with the soil coco peat moss mix I did so hopefully. I don't know what I'm at but they look OK


They all look good. I bought a Maxsisun 1000 to try and my plants are all coming around. I have a GG#4 that is getting huge. It is not budding yet though while a Girl Scout cookie under the same light cycle has been budding for a good seven days. I have one autoflower budding out of three. I should keep better notes instead of waiting for buds. I try to keep it all in my mind. I haven't added any molasses yet. Those Lemons are tall.


----------



## Mac420

Few pics just how they sit. Little water n de fol. Happy so far. I got two skywalker og goin purple lol hows everyone else's day goin?


----------



## Mac420




----------



## gmo

Looking great, Mac!


----------



## ezeg

sharonp said:


> The photo periods I have are a Gorilla Glue #4, a Girl Scout Cookies, and a Zkittlez. The Zkittlez was a free seed. Those are under my spider farmer 1000. They just started budding and are doing great.
> 
> The autoflowers are under this Giixer LED light somebody gave me. The light is bright and has red and white, plus purple. Those are Gorilla Cookies, Gorilla Glue, and Gelato. I also have a 120 watt full spectrum light bulb. The Gorilla Glue auto and Gelato were free seeds. I have grown the Girl Scout Cookies before, but the other strains are new to me.  I should have saved some of the seeds and waited for the Spider Farmer to be available. They are having a sale but I am sick right now and worry about spending the money. July 1st it will be legal to grow in Virginia and that is going to give me other options. I edited this because I am going to try a different light somebody had recommended awhile ago on here the Maxsisun. Sorry to bother you.


Did you get your seed from Herbies?The freebies sound like what they gave me. Grew the skittilz with a little LST in a SCROG and pulled over a lb off of it alone.  Not bad for a free seed.  The auto Gelato was another good freebie. Loved the flavor.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## sharonp

ezeg said:


> Did you get your seed from Herbies?The freebies sound like what they gave me. Grew the skittilz with a little LST in a SCROG and pulled over a lb off of it alone.  Not bad for a free seed.  The auto Gelato was another good freebie. Loved the flavor.  View attachment 274141
> View attachment 274142
> View attachment 274142



That is where I got the free seeds. I don't have the room to grow like you  are. It looks great! My plants got tall and I have staked them up. They are not all budding yet. I can't wait to try them all.


----------



## Mac420

I everyone. Those are some cracker photos and girls there ^^^^ amazing im only really starting so gettin everythin down but I love to see what everyone is growing on here. Love that its a community. Here are a few updates. I have a skywalker og turned purple but not for.a bad reason. Unless they made mistake with seed thats what I have grown looks like lsd-25 but I.havent opened those yet  true story but anyway  so.this girl will have full








 purple buds


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Mac420 said:


> Some pics but will put more up.


Nice, but looks like some top light bleaching as fading fan leaves at top or N deficiency? Pics can be deceiving


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Don't forget to enter Bud of the Month for a badge and brag rights


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

For sure…


----------



## Mac420

Few quick pic updates. Will do more later as I'm workin outdoors at the minute hahaha surprises coming. Forgive the pic quality still haven't upgraded camera yet and I'm incredibly high haha


----------



## Mac420

Stoned clean out boys fire lit on the back nice few brewskis and a laugh hahaha whats everyone upto hahahaha


----------



## trillions of atoms

S.S.D.D. Man... enjoy the harvest!!!


----------



## sharonp

Mac420 said:


> Stoned clean out boys fire lit on the back nice few brewskis and a laugh hahaha whats everyone upto hahahaha


I got some hanging myself. I don't have a camera. One of these days I will buy one. I have spent quite a bit on growing weed, but it is nice not to have to buy it. Maybe cloning will be next and I can stop buying seeds.


----------



## bigsur51

Enjoy that harvest.


----------



## Mac420

Hello guys sorry its been a while and well alot of money and ball sweat and well I build myself a 200ft grow room. Full spec to follow still pinching myself. Now to build my lab for making free Rick sampson oil and home made hash mixes. Flip may even try my hand at making bio fuel y no. F.T.W if yas want hear see more let me know. Have near 3000w of mix lights led and cmh 3 t8s and a load of kingspan 100mm boards and made a thermo box. My inspiration was a big butcher freezer. That well thermo.lined that not the heat outside cant get in and the heat inside cant get out and then just run fans nice and easy. Cant wait for this 640w bar light im still on the ts3000 (which i fookin love btw) and the wee cmh what a light not big money really. Would love to gear some of ur storys like. How yas got started n that. I got started with £100 second hand gear and a few box seeds and now have 10k+ of equipment easy but I have major ocd about growin my own and havin enough strains. Most I ever had one go must be 44 and I rolled em all together and my head went whoosh hHahahahaha amazing


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Sounds like you’re having some fun in the hobby. Looking forward to updates with all your new equipment


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad to hear your ready to rock and roll. I'll be watching.
I'm growing outside right now. Got all the light I need


----------



## RosterMan

200 foot grow run dang a grow show indeed


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Hallelujah…your plants will be singing…
We havin funnn yet !!!

Gettin ready to run a batch of golden honey oil … True Hash Oil this time as I will be using Kief …minus 50f with dry ice Mason jars herb/Ever clear and a food cooler…Hot plate @ 135f evaporate save the Terps…ahhhhhhh
((Gangster Girl strain—GSC/OGK, F1 plants))


----------



## Hippie420

Don't forget to enter one of those beauties in the Bud of the Month contest!



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/


----------



## Mac420

Hi guys will be getting some new pictures up today. Still trying to figure out lighting layout at the min but looks like a couple new upgrades need had lol ie two new wide cmh reflectors and im looking into one those 1500w ceramic hps but maybe im just day dreaming lol I have enough lights but if the cmh is anythin to go by I bet the the dogs rocks( anyone with experience please update me ) but for now 2700 of led and cmh gives me about 100w per plant in the 5gal root pots should be fun. Strains i have which still not sure what I'm running I just got loads of seeds.


----------



## Mac420

I have always got my seeds from grizzly seeds and never had a problem. If I'm being 100% honest I would never stop using them. I normally have a good spread of strains i get as  wanted to try alot of breeders and strains for my self and over the few years doing this must of done at least 65 strains easy. Ill list below what I got and the free stuff I got aswell for gettin from them a good few times. Was well happy. (Credit where credit is due) also have to give my opinion on a breeder i love which is one of the more affordable breeders coz I wouldn't say the seeds are cheap bad genetics in the slightest. But this is only from my personal experience. I just hope maybe helps or saves people some money but hey.. strains *****::lol

FASTBUDS
Wedding glue 
Cherry cola
Amnesia zkittles
Stawberry gorrila
Gorrila cookies
Strawberry banana
Gorrila zkittles
Mexican Airlines 

BARNEYSFARM
Blue cheese auto

BAKERY SEED CO
blueberry mango auto loads free
Black domina auto
GSC auto (my old seed pile)
Sour orange auto free

GROWERS CHOICE 
Frosty gelato auto (my old seed pile)

SINSI SEEDS
Banana kush cake auto free

Bcn xxl critical auto free

And a heap of stickers ashtray skins badges a t-shirt a seed stocker grinder all because they made little mistake and sent me wrong order and and I only got two seeds they had my oder there the next day and all those freebies so really can't complain just thought would share that. Also whats others opinion of bakery seeds???  I personally like them I grew one there wed cheese cake on one my first grows and she was maybe the nicest smoke I ever did toke. And had a few of there strains n really have say I really enjoyed them. And for the price of a 5 pack u really can't go wrong where as in my experience anythin I get from seed stocker bar critical xxl grew weak and nasty compared to obvious stronger genetics from other breeders I have probably 5 company's so far im.happy with and a few I still need to try ie maphesto everyone bangs on about em but I just haven't tryed yet maybe have through a few in the garden and see what like the hype is. Open to the convo if anyone keen ✌ i love this gardening jazz its good crack.like hahaha


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Garden of Green GSC is a stable consistent strain rated at 22%, is my favorite… and after smoking herb for 50 years I’d have to say it is consistently 22%  (Granted this is an assumption although after my next grow I am going to go ahead and pop for the cost of Thc testing…From what I’ve seen 95% of potency is in the genetics (crosses etc), Remaining 5% proper pH H2o, proper soil, nutrients and lighting.
But from my experience and also from reading these forums,
if you put 25 growers together you would get 50 different opinions!!!!!!!?
Just my opinion 

((talking about Mephisto Genetics, my first grow was there Fantasmo strain I believe rated at around 15–16% THC.
Why bring this up? Just recently here smoked some blue dream from a Michigan dispensary, I thought to myself very similar high to Fantasmo. So I pulled some of my three-year-old stash out of the freezer & gave it to my friend that had the blue dream. I asked him what he thought, he agreed very very similar high compared to blue dream (taste was different though), probably because you had fresh versus three years old. 

Mephisto Northern Cheese Haze
(2 yrs in freezer)





Mephisto Fantasmo
(3 yrs in freezer)




All vacuum packed and Seal jarred at 55% humidity

hey quick question from anybody reads this would you please let me know what the absolute best strain is that you grew based
 “”solely on the high””, Not Terps or anything else ? Photos or Autos ?
((and the seeds are available commercially, Breeder name.
For me it was Gelato and GG 4 autos as I don’t grow photos- yet!!!))


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice buds my friend.


----------



## OGKushman

Best strain hands down is White Fire OG stabilized by OG Raskal. There’s a reason he doesn’t sell seeds anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper

Loved Fire OG


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

OGKushman said:


> Best strain hands down is White Fire OG stabilized by OG Raskal. There’s a reason he doesn’t sell seeds anymore.


Thnx, great info ….is it just me or have many different strains been crossed with an OG of some kind???
((I crossed my OGK pollen auto but not stabilized x GSC auto & it looks great & is very potent, but BUT is Hermie dangerous “ warning Will Robinson” … free seeds for me, but I wouldn’t give them to my worst enemy, oh we’ll start my breeding project over !))


----------



## gmo

Please don't forget to get a bud entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest, even if it's from a previous grow:


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/


----------



## Mac420

Just a few quick ones of the last 3 months work king span 100mm 5 layers of mylar foil and bubble. Plasterboard the heap. I'm not a tradesman im an engineer to trade. I will be doin apple size strawberry aswell   need grow the munchies yano yano. Still more to do. But I done everything from bare shell. Hopefully she works ffs I don't know if I'm ryt but this is what was in my head when I woke up one morning so though be a laugh


----------



## Mac420

gmo said:


> Please don't forget to get a bud entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest, even if it's from a previous grow:
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/






My camera was crap at the time but will have a look and add some on here


----------



## Mac420

Ssssooooo im back to the cmh yoke in the boyo...lol


----------



## Mac420

She's working no bad lol


----------

